# breast calcification



## heatherwinters (Sep 25, 2008)

I am looking for an icd-9-cm code for breast calcification.  I found 793.89.  Is this the only code there is?  This says  "Other abnormal findings on radiological exam of breast".  The doctor reviewd the operative report, that report and surgery consult from breast biopsy.  He was not reviewing the mammogram report.  Do you still use this code?

Thoughts?

Thank you


----------



## Anna Weaver (Sep 25, 2008)

You might try the breast disorders, if they didn't find this on mammogram, but on other diagnostic tests. I think I would look at 611.8 disorder of breast.


----------



## pharmon (Sep 26, 2008)

We had been using 611.8 but recently in training we were told to use 793.89 for this sort of thing.


----------



## marleee (Sep 28, 2008)

Would code the same- mammographic calcification 793.89.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Sep 29, 2008)

Can you explain why you would code a radiological diagnostic result when it was actually done in an OP session? Just curious as to how and why.


----------



## dmaec (Sep 29, 2008)

793.xx states, "nonspecific abnormal findings on radiological and other examination of body structure"
"other", so it doesn't have to be radiological -  - could be any "other" findings. 
I've used codes from both area's 611.xx and 793.89 code. 
normally I have the dx of microcalcification to go along with 793.89, or breast lump for 611.72 etc...
I'd say it just depends on what the documentation is stating and supports.
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## ambergary (Sep 29, 2008)

anytime there is palpable mass which would be biopsies we use 611.72 as a calcification is different than an actual mass that can be biopsied. hope this helps.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Sep 29, 2008)

It helps me, Thanks for the explanations.


----------

